# Popular woodworking DVD's not printing - help?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I purchased back issues of Popular woodworking for 2006 -07 and I find i can't print articles or siingle pages from the disks.
I tried two different printers and no luck.
I find that pdf files from other wood companies seem O.K. .
I tried writing the address on the web site but no one answered me.
Am I the only one having problems?
I don't really want to have to drag a computer out to the shop to make a cutting list.

!
From misc pics
 !

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, what format are the articles in that you can't print? PDF?


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

yea, they may have them locked down for whatever reason to keep you from printing them out.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it stinks that you can pay for a cd and not be able to print from it, but that's how it is sometimes.


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

Bob, 
You'll have to use a screen capture program and paste the result in a word editor.
I use a small freeware program called screenhunter
Good luck.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

What error message do you get?
What I've done, in my time, is to take a screenshot of the page(s) - that's just a picture file on your disk which some other program will be able to print. If you're on a Mac I can tell you *exactly* how to do that (if you don't know), otherwise someone else will have to tell you how to do it for a PC.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Yep, Charlie it is in some form of PDF file.

Not the kind of thIng I do twice. <g>

At least it's out here where it may save some grief for other folks.

P.S. the back cover of the DVD says: "SEARCHABLE -PRINTABLE- PORTABLE"

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob : I have almost all of the issues on CD. I just put in the 2008 version and I went to a 2 page article.

I clicked on print cuttent page and it said it was page 32 (The paper page had a no of 31) so then I clicked the pages and made it 32-33 and it printed. I'll try from the 2007 issue, but the 2008 seems to be ok.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Fred G. *I have Snagit on my machinefor a screen scrape but I should not have to have this if the cover suggest is it is a printable file?
*Karson,* can you tell me what printer you are using?

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob the 2007 Cd has a different index than the 2008. On the 2007 you have to click the issue you want. I clicked April 2007

I then clicked the Longworth Chuck page 39 so I clicked print pages 39-41 and all three pages printed.

Sorry i can't duplicate your problem.

The top of the CD case in bright Yellow says Searchable - Printable - Portable.

Does that match your case cover.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob I'm using a HP printer P1005, I didn't try to print it on the color laser printer.

What pages do you want and I'll send them to you.

Send me your e-mail address.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob what version of Adobe Printer are you using?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, if they have printing blocked, you should get a message that says "printing not allowed". If you are NOT getting that message, then maybe the problem is something else. I can't imagine the cover would say "printable" if it wasn't.

Tell us exactly what happents when you try to print.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Here's what shows on the frame window on both the Mac and the PC here.

!
From misc pics
 !
It Looks like the DVD is locked down.

Bummer.

Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd be looking for a phone number if I were you. Something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

You're not the only one having this problem.
In several fora people complain not being able to print after upgrading to Adobe 9.
You might try a small freeware like Foxit to check if that's the problem.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I can get a BW image from the little Samsung printer on the PC but it willnot print to our lexmark color printer.
(optra color 1200) with postscript level 2 installed and most recent drivers.

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob Mine shows the same.

Under the Lock (left of the screen there is a page. (April 2006 issue)

You should see a small image of each page.

I selected a page that had a bandsaw page 7 It's an advertisement.

I clicked File and then current page.

The advertisement printed.

I'm leaving now will be back in an hour.

I'm using Adobe 9 with no problems.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Well fellas, I think I found the problem.
I am running Adobe reader 8.1 on both Mac and PC"S here and there is some compatability problem between the way the PDF files are stored on the Popular woodworking DVD and the latest version of the Reader 8.1.
A soon as I installed Foxit my problems vansihed.
Thanks Fred G. for giviing me that tip and thanks to the rest of youfor taking part of you day to help me solve this problem.
I am not very happy with the response from Pop Wood given I could not be the only one using Acrobat 8.1.
I am not impressed with Adobe for not feild testing this version prior to forcing on to my systems.
All is well that ends well.
I think I'll stick with Foxit from here on.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Bob;

Isn't modern technology wonderful! I can't imagine the number of hours I've spent staring at the screen, wondering what I'm doing wrong. But, I think it's enough to qualify for a pension.

Have fun;

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Lee, we are at best, simply lab rats for the ongoing parade of short attention span Code Monkeys. <g>

Cheers
Bob


----------



## TimberMan (Nov 30, 2008)

If you can send it to a printer you may want to try a little program called primoPDF that is used to print any document to pdf. I know it sounds like you are going in circles going from PDF to PDF but it just may work. The program acts like another printer in your printer choices and when you print to it you will select a file location. Trying opening the file that it creates and print that to your color printer. I just may work.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

Let's see, your OS is Vista?


----------

